# changement d email icloud votre avis



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour*s*

j'ai deux ID 
un icloud perso
un itunes / appstore pour la famille avec ma carte bancaire

je voudrais changer l'adresse email de mon icloud perso pour y mettre un @icloud.com qui est deja cree

est ce une bonne idée de prendre un @icloud.com qui sera inéchangeable après (spam ect...)  ? ou vaut il mieux un email avec domaine different 

 j'utilise un mac  + ipad + iphone

votre avis et les galeres  a eviter ?

merci


----------

